# Teach a Dog Dressage?



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

OK.OK. I know. Sounds crazy. But can you do it??

Now that's we've started agility, I'm amazed at how much fun I'M having...because, quite frankly, it's just like training a horse. Really! Obviously totally different on the surface (although as big as some GSD's are getting, you could probably ride them through the course). 

To me, agility is just like show jumping with a little cross-country thrown in. The table is like a bank jump. Tire is like a keyhole. Right now the jumps are teeny little verticles. 

So, what about teaching a dog to piaffe, passage, or do flying changes??


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Wow - I never would of thought.....


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Holy carp!!! I LOVE IT! I didn't even think to google it. I thought I was the only weirdo in the world that thought like that! Haha!

This is my new goal. I'm going to start a new dog sport revolution.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow. I'm not even going to pretend that's not the coolest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

GSDElsa said:


> This is my new goal. I'm going to start a new dog sport revolution.


And you'll video it for us? I love dressage. I may have to join that revolution.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

That is crazy! Now people that can't afford horses can still participate!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

When I saw this I started laughing.lol. I was thinking the horse kind of dressage on a dog.oh jesus. whatever floats ur boat.lol


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

That was so cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Vinnie said:


> And you'll video it for us? I love dressage. I may have to join that revolution.


 
Of course! You might have to wait two years, but gosh darn it, I'm doing it! 

I know! Insntead of 3 day eventing--3 day dogging. Dressage on day 1, agility in the wilderness on day 2 for cross country phase. "Regular" agility on day 3 for stadium.

YES!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Teaching the skip...

Teaching Skip

fun stuff


----------

